# East River 6-27



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Got a late start, almost 11 AM. Didn't go very well today. Started in the river, moved out to the flats, tried the power lines, went out to Garcon Point Bridge, and then back to the power lines and some of the creeks in that area. Scored a few white trout on Gulps, but that was it. Gotta come up with a new plan. Its been slow lately.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Too damn hottt...

NJD


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Definitely the heat. Course I have not fished in a little while. Leaving to go to England until 16 Jul too, so I guess I will have to wait a little while longer. You guys don't catch them all while I am gone.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

SG, 

You can catch some of those ugly sucker fish while in England....

NJD


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

RGR, thanks NJD.


----------

